# OK here are 2 grooming videos of real pro's



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love watching Pure Paws youtube videos. I learned a lot about professional dog show grooming from them. They have 2 for the Havanese. They are really pushing the product and the results are nice, so at some point I will need to try them! (Just not now bc we're trying to save as much as possible for our first house and DH would flip if I dropped $$$ on new shampoo!)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I need one of those bottles where you dilute the shampoo. Where can I get one. I have looked in Walmart and Target so far and nothing. Would a Petco or Pet's Choice store carry t hem?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I highly doubt it. Last I've heard is some people salons sell them.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

wow, teasing the hair on head? Really? I didnt know they did that, and hairspray too?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe the hairspray is considered "illegal" but all the standard poodle are covered in it. There seems to be a lot that goes into show grooming, especially at the higher levels.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The bottles appear to just be empty water bottles.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, the 2nd vid she is using an empty water bottle. The first one the handler is using a mixing bottle, like one of the condiments bottles at Subway where they just squeeze it. You can put an exact amount of product or ratio because it has measurements. Like if you want to dilute 8:1 you can accurately follow directions without wasting product. I tend to just "eyeball" it if I want to dilute something but it would be nice to have one of those with measurements.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> The bottles appear to just be empty water bottles.


Yes Lucile, in the second Vid, but in the first one, they show a mixing bottle.

I use one I got from Walmart for $ 1. The ones that look like a miniature of the giant water bottles from the water dispensers that they have in the offices.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I use an old empty shampoo bottle to dilute my dog shampoo. You don't need anything special.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> I use an old empty shampoo bottle to dilute my dog shampoo. You don't need anything special.


I know, but it would be cool if I could get one of those bottles with the amounts already shown. Of course, it would have to cost less than $ 2 or I would continue with my summer water bottle! ound:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You could try a beauty supply store. I see they both used 2 shampoos and 2 conditioners. Is that really necessary?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

These are what I prefer. They are called "peri" bottles. Any of you having had babies in the past should remember them. I like them because you can open and close the squirt top.

Amazon.com: ^Lavette Bottle - Perineal Irrigation Bottle Min.Order is 1 EA ( 1 Each / Each ): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the video links.

About the bottles, I am guessing you can find them at either a beauty supply store, or a kitchen supply store. I use clear ketchup and mustard bottles from a kitchen supply store, and eyeball the measurements. But, I have seen that sort of thing with measurements at the kitchen supply store before. Just a thought!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I was just able to watch the videos - beautiful dogs. I couldn't help but laugh though, because I'm sure that part of the success of such a wonderful groom is that the dogs are so calm. Now...my 3 month old puppies aren't at that level yet, lol. They have developed a number of skilled athletic maneuvers in an attempt to get away from the blow dryer. I have to basically lay on the counter with one arm and half of my body to block them. And ply them with a few treats so they don't have a heart attack! But we are making progress. It was nice to see what we should be striving for.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a lot of mixing bottles cause I have soooo many products! I love trying new stuff.

I have Espree mixing bottles that have the dilution lines of all their products on the bottle. Makes mixing a breeze. You can use the lines to mix other shampoos as well. They look like this: http://progroom.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=162

If you attend grooming conventions where they have trade shows, you can find really good deals on some products. And even get samples for free! I have a lot of Pure Paws samples - but my favorite is Pure Paws Volumizing shampoo. I also have the Pure Paws Volumizing foam mousse. You just mix into wet hair and blowdry. I love it for my poodle's topknot cause it makes him have an awesome fro for a whole week!

Brushing show coat helps with the low air/heat setting on the blower and a pin brush. So far I have the Chris Christensen pin brush and I LOVE it! I mainly use it on my hair though haha. I also have Les Poochs slicker brushes which I love (for poodle coat). Chris Christensen has the Thick N' Thicker aerosol spray that is like hairspray, but still moldable and allows you to scissor the hair better. It is used a lot in grooming competitions. I have some but yet to use it.

I believe hair spray is "illegal" when showing in UKC - they don't want poodles too done up, and even if it is a no-no in other shows, people still use it a lot to spray-up the topknot. People even use wiggies for poodles with sparse topknots - they are bits of dog hair in a fan shape that you stick in the topknots to fill and give more volume. The whole idea of what is "cheating" in the show world can be a huge debate. I mean, the terriers and other breeds use chalk all the time to fill in color and sparse coats. It's unfortunate that the dog shows can be so focused on the outside appearance (having hair a certain way), while the focus should be on the conformation.

btw - The Havanese in the first video is so CUTE!!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Try Sally's for the bottles.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually poke a hole in a regular water bottle top with a large thumback and use as a mixer/squirter. I actually make up 3 bottles onbath day. One for Biogroom white for Vanilla diluted about 1/4 shampoo to 2/3 water. Then a Biogroom brown for Latte diluted 1/2 water 1/2 shampoo and finally Pantene conditioner for both diluted 1/2 and 1/2.

My kids have a habit of picking at the labels on the water bottles so this way I can reuse the ones not fit for recycling..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> I know, but it would be cool if I could get one of those bottles with the amounts already shown. Of course, it would have to cost less than $ 2 or I would continue with my summer water bottle! ound:


 Salle's beauty supply sells them. I wish I could groom so easy I haven't been using nearly the amount of conditioner. The ultra silk looked hard to get in the bottle. Thanks for posting the videos


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

I want! The dogs groomed out beautifully. If only I could afford all the products in the video!


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using dog shampoo (regular & white) and Nexxus conditioner, all full-strength. Rudi's hair is beautiful. Should I be diluting everything?

Also, can anyone recommend a video that shows how to cut a Havanese's hair?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You shouldn't dilute most whitening shampoos. Others you CAN dilute so they are easier to spread, but most you don't have to. Conditioners depend on the brand. BioGroom Silk is too thick to spread without dilution.

As far as cutting a Havanese's hair is concerned, it really depends on the look you want. Everyone has their own idea of how they want their trimmed dog to look. There are many, MANY versions of the "puppy cut".

If you are just talking about a minimal trim on a long coated dog, there isn't much to do... Just the bottoms of their feet and their "sanitary" area... the least amount you can get away with. Some people trim the TINIEST amount from the corner of the eye, but once you start that, it's hard to stop. I let the groomer do it when Kodi was little, kept up with it for all this time, and am letting it grow out now. I think it's easier to take care of NOT trimmed.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just take an empty bottle. If you are picky about amounts, mark the bottle with a sharpie. I'm one who guesstimates. On the dogs I'm showing, I use the P P Silk straight. On others, any conditioner. The P P straight could get expensive. The handler of the white dog gave me a name of a conditioner, I can't remember what and if I go down to look at it to see I'll have all the dogs following and have to get it up, but it was an inexpensive gallon jug and works well


----------

